# Andalusia Gun Show



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Me and a buddy rode up to the gun show for our weekly bike ride. Great show, a lot better than the ones here. Seen some great deals and seen some hard to come by guns. Tons of reloading stuff and new ammo that stores around here wouldn't come close to pricing that low, especially .380 and .45LC. I did notice this custom South Alabama scatter gun. One of a kind custom fer sure. Great show, worth $5 and the drive.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha classy..Joe dirt special


----------

